# Cherry wood good for smoking?



## allaboutfishin (Apr 2, 2014)

Hey all, this is my first post on the site. Has anyone ever used cherry wood for smoking? I've used apple wood and I really like it. The father in law has an old cherry tree he wants to cut down because it makes more of a mess then he thinks it's worth. Just wondered if anyone has tried it before and if so was it good?


----------



## Frank Boyer (Apr 3, 2014)

Cherry works well. A lot of comp cooks use it.


----------



## chucker (Apr 3, 2014)

it's real good wood for smoking fish.. luckily I have a nice 20" to take down when the snow melts sometime next week... dry as a bone and ready to smoke some tulles!


----------



## allaboutfishin (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice! I mostly smoke trout and wild game (deer and elk) and quite a bit of steelhead.


----------

